# LF Trumpet Snails



## relaxedcrazyman

Hey guys, i know this is really basic stuff, but i am hoping someone can send me a few trumpet snails to clean up my tank/plants before my fish arrive.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sylverclaws

I'll be happy to send you some trumpet snails, I have a lot of them. Also some pink or gold leopard ramshorn snails if you're interested, and if they're legal there. =) I just want 25 cents each on the trumpets, and 75 cents per ramshorn. They're all tank raised and looove cucumber and kale, and the occasional brine shrimp and of course love to eat all the algae they can find. They'll also eat fish flakes if they can snag any before my fish do. lol 

Problem is shipping, not sure how to go about it and I can't pay for it if they charge me on the package. I haven't sold online before, but I intend to soon. x)


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

just saw your post. thanks for thinking of me.

i already have some now, but if i ever need some ramshorns, i will touch base with you.


----------



## Sylverclaws

lol Good you got yourself some! They're lovely, but they sure can over-breed if you're not careful. And even when you are careful.
I'm still trying to figure out how to ship things safely(Small boxes, well insulated...plant in with critters for food and a little more air...sounds easy, but sure isn't! At least not when it's your first time sending live things out. LOL) and make a place online for business. It's too cold right now as is. ^_~


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

the cold is the killer. someone shipped from here in california, so it wasnt a big issue.

he had used two ziplock bags, both sealed with tape and in newspaper inside a small box. i would recommend using a paper shredder for the shreds for cushion and insulation. oh and a heat pack is a must.


----------

